# Putsch Bow Saw/Blades



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

HELP! :blink: I can't find putsch bow saws or the blades online. Am I misspelling something? Did W. Putsch go out of business? If so what is the next best German made bow saw? I don't want a frame saw with the wooden stop in the twine and skinny blade. I want a bow saw with an eye bolt and wire and the wide blade.

Thanks guys!


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Try this site. They mention Putsch and on another page of the site is the bow saws with the cable (frame saw)

http://www.fine-tools.com/onemansaw.html


----------

